# What is PCC for NZ WTR visa



## chintupawan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I received JobOffer from NZ. I came to know from immigration site that I need PCC as one of the mandatory document.

My question is immigration site says I can get it either from RPO or from my Region Police Commissionarate office. Each of them has its own process. Is there any difference between these two in the first place and which one is more preferable.


----------

